# Things that trolls say



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

post a list of comments and things that make you spot a troll right away

list:
4RLZZZZZZZ!!
OMG111111111111!
LMAO. ROFL. HAHA. HEHE. ROFLMAO. ROFLCOPTER.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

"I am a troll, foll de roll..."


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

You pretty much nailed them all with your starting post.

Except that you forgot massive spam.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Depends on what kind of troll. 

The more skilled ones just like to say really controversial things, and respond to people's heartfelt posts in a really cruel, politically incorrect manner, such as this:

non-troll: I have struggled with self-esteem issues all of my life because I am insecure about my stuttering.

obvious troll: Stuttering comes from a lack of self-discipline. You SHOULD have self-esteem problems. Get over it and start talking like an intelligent human being instead of just whining about how pathetic you are. Until you do, you deserve neither respect nor sympathy. 


I see it all the time here, have been affected by it frequently, and despite recognizing it for what it is, I invariably respond in an emotionally intense manner, just as the troll expects. An effective troll knows how to push people's buttons.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

Which type do you prefer? 
An effective troll, or an ineffective one?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Trolling goes like this. When someone no longer wants to pay attention to you, and you distract them, they literally start to picture you as an green shaggy horned troll.

Haha


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

the crow said:


> Which type do you prefer?
> An effective troll, or an ineffective one?


 @the crow

I prefer the humorous kind who don't hurt people.

Why? Which kind do you consider yourself?


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

"LIL WAYNE IS SO MUCH BETTER"

Except that's only on youtube videos that have nothing to do with Lil Wayne.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

They ask if an ESFJ can be turned into an ESTP by getting slapped by their mother.

^ That's a troll post.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Atheism is so much better than Christianity, you see, Atheists don't go around kill people in the name of god. Also, Atheists do think that everything happened by chance, while Christians claim to know it was a wizard's doing.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

The highest accomplishment achievable in an online forum is to recognize that one never _has_ to respond. 

Is it worth responding to? 
Is it relevant? 
Is it necessary? 
Is it informative? 
Is it true? 
Is it worthwhile explaining anything to someone who has no interest in understanding? 
Is it necessary to be seen as something, even if it isn't true? 
Is it necessary to be seen as something, even if it is true?

When all that is sorted out, it suddenly gets very easy, and very, very informative.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I never spot trolls.

I usually think they are either:
a) joking/being sarcastic
b) deadly serious
or maybe both.



amon91 said:


> They ask if an ESFJ can be turned into an ESTP by getting slapped by their mother.
> ^ That's a troll post.


How do you know that someone can't really think that?


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

the crow said:


> The highest accomplishment achievable in an online forum is to recognize that one never _has_ to respond.
> 
> Is it worth responding to?
> 
> ...


I wish I could improve my own ability to judge those three points a little better. I tend to give people the benefit of doubt.
As atypical it is coming from an INTJ.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Unimaginative trolls are boring. But sometimes you run across a really, really creative one, and when you do, you want to hold onto them because they endlessly amusing and often very smart.


----------



## Blocklos (Feb 22, 2011)

"Who is that crossing my bridge?!"
"I will gobble you up if you cross my bridge"

Usually stuff about them eating people and making threats about their bridge from my experience.


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> I wish I could improve my own ability to judge those three points a little better. I tend to give people the benefit of doubt.
> As atypical it is coming from an INTJ.


I think that like me you tend to probably think there is always someone smarter than you. If someone comes at me from an angle that seems painfully, but potentially constructive, I give em a pass initially. I figure out fast though if they are there to help or just do what seems either to mess with and/or tear down someone, so they can have some sort of pleasure out of it.A non troll will quickly tell you what they meant and try to help you understand, even if they take some heat. They will do this because they meant well and will take responsibility for their actions. 

So if you feel someone is messing with you and it seems so manipulative, but it is hard to take a simple case of how this is to a mod, you have a troll problem. 

I hereby advocate this day, a troll hunters society. I think we should take this to the founder. We can be like the security at stores that pretend to shop to bust shop lifters. We can have better cover as people posting and having a good time. Does anyone second this idea?


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

No. 
People already see trolls under every bridge, where most often they are simply people, doing what people do, in a less conventional way than most. 
I find that overtly anti-troll people are the real trolls, in the same way that militant anti-fascists are - in fact - the real fascists.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Post an inflammatory statement and then help keep the fire up. That alone will qualify your as a troll. Alternatively if you want to troll 'subtly', I've seen in several sections of the subforum people coming into already progressing discussion and derailing it to something remotely related but very inflammatory such that many posters were be willing to follow them with that discussion that has little to do with the original.


----------



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

Stop. Trolls are green hairy tall and aggressive creatures that must be killed either with poison or fire.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Tiramesu said:


> Stop. Trolls are green hairy tall and aggressive creatures that must be killed either with poison or fire.


----------

